# Mercury für Riese ;-)



## bx.ex (6. Januar 2004)

Hi,

ich bin 197 cm lang & ca. 95 kg schwer. Gäbe es den ein Mercury
auch für mich?

Gruss Bernhard


----------



## Nomercy (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo Bernhard,

ganz sicher gibt es auch ein Mercury für Dich. Und eigentlich ist die Rahmengröße bei Deiner "Höhe" gar nicht mehr anzuzweifeln: XL ist ja bei Bergwerk mit im Programm. Und was die Steifigkeit angeht sind Deine 95kg völlig unproblematisch. Lediglich bei den Vorbaulängen und der Anzahl der Spacer solltest Du (je nach Armlänge und Geschmack) mal sehen was Dir. mehr liegt (M) L bzw. XL (bei Bergwerk VB: (110) 120 bzw. 130 mm). Selber fahre ich bei 176 einen M-Rahmen mit 110mm BW-Vorbau und drei Spacern drunter, ist für mich eine recht sportliche Position. Die Rahmen sind schon richtig klasse: leicht, steif, sehr gute Geometrie, 1a Beschichtung.

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (6. Januar 2004)

Mercury in XL?? laut Katalog gibts den offiziell nicht. lediglich Faunus und Gemini ST sind in XL erhältlich. 

Bei deiner Körpergröße ist L allerdings wahrscheinlich etwas knapp. ich bin 190 groß, und bin beim Mercury in "L" gerade so an der grenze (ok, ich hab auch realtiv lange beine, aber bei dir wirds wohl zu knapp)

Ich denk es dürfte aber von Seiten Bergwerks her kein Problem sein, den Rahmen auch in XL zu fertigen, schließlich isses ja kein Rahmen "von der Stange", mal sehen was Anthony dazu sagt. 

Dein Gewicht kann der Rahmen auf jeden Fall ab, ich hab auch etwas über 90kg, und der Rahmen hat damit kein Problem, der fährt sich wie ein "Panzer"  

Über Vorbaulänge und -höhe sprichst du am besten mit deinem Händler, die optimalen Maße lassen sich sicher bei einer Probefahrt herausfinden.
Als Gabel würd ich ne stabile forke mit einem Federweg von 80-100mm empfehlen, am besten verstellbar. Ne Black käm da für dich z.B. in Frage. die passt perfekt zu dem supersteifen Rahmen.
oder ne Magura, die sind auch superstabil.  

MFG
Chris


----------



## tomblume (7. Januar 2004)

wollte meinen mercury eigentlich auch in xl. Bekam dann vor einem Jahr von Anthony folgende Antwort:

"leider werden wir auch in dieser Saison das Mercury nicht in der Größe XL anbieten.
Wir bieten nur unseren Viergelenker Fully in der Größe XL an. Im Anhang das Datenblatt.
Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen jederzeit zur Verfügung.
Ihr 
Bergwerk Team"

habe mich dann nach langem Überlegen für das modell in l entschieden. bin sehr zufrieden.

mit deiner größe von 197 kannst du das leider vergessen.

nach meiner damaligen recherche könnten folgende rahmen interessant sein:
Hot Chili Zymotic in 23" (Zugführung mit genietetem Blechteil, sonst super)
Nicolai Argon in Xl oder Maß (top - leider teuer)
Storck Rebel in 23" (kurz mit steilen Winkeln!)
 oder ein Maßrahmen (Wiesmann, Pulcro, etc.)
oder eine Taiwan-Kiste (Centurion, Stumpjumper, etc,)

Achte bei deinem Gewicht vor allem auf eine taugliche Gabel (Stahlfedermodell mit mind. 30.0 Standrohrdurchmesser, bei Luft höchstens die Asgard von Magura (2 Kammern, niedriger Druck)!!!

Gruss, Tom


----------



## bx.ex (7. Januar 2004)

Ja Dank an Alle. Jetzt wäre es noch interessant ein "offizielles" statement zu hören.

In Kombination mit der Rohloff Nabe wollte ich prüfen ob der Kauf eines Rahmens ein preislich interessantes Paket wäre (wird ja so im Katalog offeriert). Gedacht wäre das Mercury mit HS33 & Rockshox 80mm Gabel als Stadt/Street-Bike. Es wäre der Ersatz
für einen  > 10 Jahre alten Giant-Stahlrahmen.

Ansonsten fahre ich im Moment zu wenig. Shimano Schweiz liefert meine Winterschuhe (gr. 49) nicht. Daher ist mein Turner relativ sauber & trocken.

Grüsse Bernhard


----------



## AnthonyXIV (9. Januar 2004)

@ all,

Bergwerk plant für Mitte März eine XL Serie fürs Mercury. Zur Sicherhet verwenden wir ein stärkeres Ober- und Unterrohr. Die genauen Daten stehen derzeit aber noch nicht fest.


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus.

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MortimerBooster (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

gibt es denn nun schon nähere Infos zum XL Rahmen des Mercury  ??

Geometriedaten ?? Lieferzeiten ?

MfG

Dirk


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo.

Gibt es mittlerweile den Mercury Rahmen in XL? März ist ja jetzt auch schon ein bischen her   

.Herr Bert Werk


----------



## chris84 (22. Juni 2004)

ruf am besten mal bei Anthony an, es könnte sein, dass es hier mit der Antwort etwas länger dauert...

MFG
Chris


----------

